# Estaciones de Radio Digital



## ivan_mzr (Abr 30, 2010)

Me tope con que en EUA estan sacando autoestereos con recepción digital llamado "HD Digital Radio" al parecer los nuevos estereos tendran que salir con la dualidad de recibir estaciones analogas como digitales, esta recepcion digital tendra la ventaja en audio y tambien podremos ver en pantalla el titulo de la cancion que estemos escuchando por citar un ejemplo.
Ya hay varias marcas que tienen estereos con esta opcion y tambien hay receptores para los estereos que no tengan esta opcion.



Aqui la duda es: cuando llegara esto a nuestros respectivos paises? por lo menos en Mexico no he escuchado nada de transmisiones digitales en las estaciones de radio.


Alguien tiene informacion con mas detalle tecnico?


Autoestero Sony con radio digital
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=8198552921666079653#specifications


Fuente
http://www.hdradio.com


----------



## electroandres (Abr 30, 2010)

Eso del nombre de la cancion ya hace años que esta aca en argentina. Los autos 0km ya lo estan trayendo incorporado. 
Es a esto lo que te referis?


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2010)

Parece un simple multiplexor de audio digital, tipo el shoutcast pero que la salida va a un transmisor. lo mismo con el receptor la misma idea de funcionamiento.

Sería interesante saber en que rango de frecuencia se emiten los datos digitales

Igual seamos realistas, para FM broadcast es simplemente otra escusa para seguir vendiendo productos, un transmisor con un codificador stereo bien ajustado tiene un rango de 30Hz a 17kHz, cuantas de las radios de los oyentes tienen un rango de 17KHz.

No creo que la idea prospere para FM (88-108), mucho marketing y poca calidad de producto...

Por otra parte si esto funciona en AM, ahí es un gran avance igualmente tiene que tener sus limitaciones no puede ser tan bueno....


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 30, 2010)

Si habia escuchado de que algunas estaciones mandaban informacion(tiene un nombre pero no me acuerdo) a los estereos pero el audio seguia siendo analogo. Estas transmisiones del Radio HD son totalmente digitales, imagina ques es lo mismo que pasa con las televisiones y los "nuevos" canales digitales.


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2010)

ivan_mzr dijo:


> Si habia escuchado de que algunas estaciones mandaban informacion(tiene un nombre pero no me acuerdo) a los estereos pero el audio seguia siendo analogo. Estas transmisiones del Radio HD son totalmente digitales, imagina ques es lo mismo que pasa con las televisiones y los "nuevos" canales digitales.




RDS Radio Data System


----------



## electroandres (Abr 30, 2010)

estaria muy buena la digitalizacion, se podrian poner muchas mas "radios" en el mismo lugar que estan las actuales por el poco ancho de banda que necesita al digitalizar. Es asi no?


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2010)

Ahí esta el tema, cuanto ancho de banda ocupa la digitalizacion, igualmente por lo que dice continuan enviando el audio analogo y mas arriba va lo digital...

EDITO: In the United States, digital  radio services are being deployed within the FM band rather than  using Eureka 147 or the Japanese  standard ISDB.  This in-band on-channel approach, as do all digital  radio techniques, makes use of advanced compressed audio. The proprietary iBiquity  system, branded  as "HD  Radio", currently is authorized for "hybrid" mode operation,  wherein both the conventional analog FM carrier and digital sideband  subcarriers are transmitted. Eventually, presuming widespread  deployment of HD Radio receivers, the analog services could theoretically  be discontinued and the FM band become all digital. 

información sacada de Wikipedia, hagan click en los links


----------



## herx_goth (Jun 28, 2010)

hd radio?  asi como enviar audio en vivo por bluetooth....?


----------



## Dano (Jun 29, 2010)

HD Radio, lo unico que hace es que a una frecuencia no audible (superior) codifica el audio en un formato digital (AAC).
Este audio se inyecta al transmisor y listo. No tiene mucha ciencia, lo que no se cuanto ancho de banda ocupa una codificación en AAC..


----------



## joakiy (Jun 29, 2010)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Audio_Broadcasting


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2010)

dano, aca nomas tenemos a metropolis, que emite solo la etiqueta de emisora, no de track por track.


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 29, 2010)

> dano, aca nomas tenemos a metropolis, que emite solo la etiqueta de  emisora, no de track por track


 es RDS eso.

No creo que llegue a prosperar, ni siquiera es comun el RDS y eso que tiene años.

Si miran en www.jampro.com hace mucho venden las antenas para HD radio, la tecnologia en si es muy buena pero tiene limitaciones


----------



## Siddharta (Jul 9, 2010)

Aca en mexico ya se esta implementando, en una estacion de Sonora he visto que el display del stereo del carro muestra el nombre de la estacion y a veces ponen la cancion que esta tocando


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 10, 2010)

Aca Colombia, CINTEL ya ha realizado una investigacion en papel, no con equipos para implementar la radio digital en colombia, la idea es impelemntar el sistema de IBOC, el cual permite ir migrando de tecnología, sin tener que dejar aun lado las transmisiones analogas.

Mastarde le puedo subir un trabajo(fue copiar y pegar)  que me toco realizar para la universidad. en donde se explica esta tecnología, juntos con otras


----------



## Dano (Jul 10, 2010)

Siddharta dijo:


> Aca en mexico ya se esta implementando, en una estacion de Sonora he visto que el display del stereo del carro muestra el nombre de la estacion y a veces ponen la cancion que esta tocando



Eso es RDS -.-                                               sdfsdfsfsfsdfsdfsdfsdfsdf


----------

